# Windfarm Drive-by



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Click pics to enlarge,and click again for even larger.....
----------------------------------------------

Heading out to the desert to buy my solar panel of 55 watts for 55 dollars,an unheard of price of just one dollar per watt,its a Siemens Monocrystalline,about 10 years old so should be good for another 20 years easily! 'Girl' the GSD says Hi!




We are driving out Interstate 10,heading east,about 10 miles or so from Palm Springs Calif,in a place known as Whitewater Pass. Im not sure if its still the largest windfarm in state or not....

Notice some of these machines are facing the road...new installations not running yet.There is CONSTANT replacement of machines to the latest and largest always happening here...


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Dont know the size of these machines but they are HUGE.This is further into valley,look at em all,there are many hundreds of turbines here pumping out clean dependable and cost efficient power,we LOVE them here,as do the folks living in this area,they are very proud of their power machines.HUGE public support.

Think about it,its 120 degrees out and your house is nice and cool thanks to this pollution free power,you better believe they love em.




Now we are heading back West,looking North....

Here are pretty much whats left of the previous generation machines....they are being phased out.Hard to believe this all started in the early 80's with machines the size you see on some homes nowadays...what progress!




Some more field shots,including some hill pictures too,both sides have them on hills and there is room for a heck of a lot more!






Field shots for size and machine close ups....





And some more....






Thats my trip.Pretty darned impressive in my book for something 'conservative' talk radio will tell you doesnt work,is undependable,not economically feasible and only runs 30% of the time. Thats ALL lies,here's proof.And WE LOVE EM! Sorry big Fossil Fuels and your liar media stooges!

BooBoo<-----"It'll NEVER work"


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

In all fairness and for HONEST reporting I was talking to local who had a Bud working there.He said the previous generation machine had problems about 6-8 years ago.They were down 50% of time due to sand in the machine,they are wind cooled.So those machines did need to have that problem corrected with a cooling system redesign which was done.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

There was supposed to be a small windfarm built around the corner from me. Public support was mixed, as the company wouldn't provide any stats concerning health issues from the EMF or sound levels..... very very poor PR by the company. The point might be mute as there might not be enough wind to make them viable here even 400 feet up. Same farm is now (or as well) looking at a large methane to electricity system. They have around a 1000 cows and so do the neighbors next to them, plus govt. money..... guess we'll see! Great pictures Boo thanks!!


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I love to see the wind farms in use. 

This map shows the current and proposed wind farms for the state of Kansas. If all of the proposed units are built it will be a real boon for KS. www.kansasenergy.org/documents/WindProjects.pdf

Currently 9 in operation with potential to produce 912 MW.

The one is right along I-70 if anyone will be traveling by and wants to take an up close look at one. Near middle of the state.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Cool on your garden Ross,Ive got 4 heirlooms tomatoes in ground.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I read an article from 2004 that says payback time is 4.5 years,and it costs 30,000 a year to maintain them.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

No tomatos in the ground here yet. -2 c Monday morning but then steadily warmer. I've been cutting stakes to support them when they do get out. 150 stakes cut 200 to go!

Does anyone here know anything about the adverse health claims about living so close to these wind generators and/or any reliable research into it?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Ross said:


> No tomatos in the ground here yet. -2 c Monday morning but then steadily warmer. I've been cutting stakes to support them when they do get out. 150 stakes cut 200 to go!
> 
> Does anyone here know anything about the adverse health claims about living so close to these wind generators and/or any reliable research into it?


I lived in desert by the power lines from Hoover Dam.2 neighbors lived almost under them,nobody else that close. One died of breast cancer early 50's,other guy died of pancreatic cancer early 30's! They were heavily in the electromagnetic fields.

Soooo....makes you wonder anyhow.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I'm sure there are safe set backs, I doubt anyone would be with in a kilometer of the nearest generator that they were thinking of putting in near me. Just the company had nothing to answer the questions when asked. Nothing gets people more worried than their own imaginations. If living under them is dangerous and maybe 100 meters is still too close..... then the company dodges the question and all of a sudden people think 10 kms is too close and we're all gonna die! We all live down wind of the aging Chalk River nuclear plant here, and they don't even think about that! I'm disappointed they might not be going in, hopefully its not really because of the bad PR


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

One kilometer from the turbine . . no effects.
How about the transmission line/s to a sub station . . your distance ?
Should be in ground quite deep.
I wouldn't park my tush over this line for any amount of time.

I would be greatly surprised if a turbine was proposed to be installed with in a quarter mile of any residence.

There is two 2.5MW turbines south east of Cadillac Mich. They were/are the largest turbines in America.
Hub height is 100 meters. Each blade is 140' long.
Voltage is a mere 34,600 

Yes booboo those things are sure impressive.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Transmision lines were to be all under ground and heading west into the Marlborough forest to a substation that already exisits. They were only talking 4 turbines but at 400 feet each they would have been impressive. Still no official word, whats what, I really can't see the harm in them where they would be. A quarter mile might put them in range of houses though. I'd be almost 3 miles in a beeline. Visable for sure audible maybe but if it made the aircraft divert from over my house I'd be all the happier. I'm sure it wouldn't affect aircraft, they must be 1500 feet up or better coming into McDonald Cartier


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I'd love to see whats going on in Texas,all new stuff,must be quite a sight to behold! They dwarf California now in installed output.Maybe some pics on web?

I will look.....

..........:dance:


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I'd like to see more of them going in. The Wolfe Island project is just barely starting to come on line now. It's about ten miles from me but I can't see any part of it from my place. Well, to be honest the trees around the house block most of the view in that direction so it's possible at night I might be able to just barely see some of the tower lights, but probably not.

My market town is in the opposite direction so I don't get down towards the river to see them very often, but when I went through there the other day I could see one over on the Kingston side of the island turning, so they are starting to get them going now. It's really impressive to see them! They are trying to get them going here on the American side, as well, but the summer people are fighting tooth and nail about them. I'd like to be there as a fly on the wall when some of the summer people who have places on the St. Lawrence get to their cottages this summer and see the ones over on Wolfe! LOL!

Here's a bit about the Wolfe Island project: http://www.powerauthority.on.ca/Page.asp?PageID=924&ContentID=5109


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

MY response to the following......Thats my trip.Pretty darned impressive in my book for something 'conservative' talk radio will tell you doesnt work,is undependable,not economically feasible and only runs 30% of the time. Thats ALL lies,here's proof.And WE LOVE EM! Sorry big Fossil Fuels and your liar media stooges!

Not sure which conservative talk radio you listen to, but the ones I've heard are not against wind mills "THEY ARE AGAINST OUR TAX DOLLARS BEING SPENT ON BIG WASTFULL, STEAL WHAT YOU CAN, KISS UP TO YOU BUDDY GOVERNMENT PROGRAMS..."

I have to agree, I love my solar and wind power, but don't want government involved...too wastefull and corrupt in my opinion.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

World&#8217;s Largest Wind Farm Planned In Oregon
Written by Ariel Schwartz
Published on July 29th, 2008
Posted in alternative energy, wind energy

Wind Farm
The Portland Business Journal reports that Oregon has just been given the go-ahead by The Oregon Energy Facility Siting Council to build a 909 MW wind farm in the north-central part of the state. That&#8217;s enough energy to power 200,000 homes.

The Shepherd&#8217;s Flat Wind Farm will contain 303 wind turbines and will double the state&#8217;s wind-generating capacity. It will boost the local economy by creating 250 to 300 new jobs, and lease payments to landowners will supplement farm incomes.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

There is a large windfarm in Sherman County, Oregon. Has been there for many years. 

Traveled thru there last year in the dark. Kind of creepy... Stopped along the road for a pit stop. I couldn't get my job done quick enough and get back in the pickup. Different sounds and all have red lights on the top of them. Just weird to drive thru it . Makes your eyes go wonky.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

There are a few wind farms cropping up in Illinois lately. I drove through one of them a few weeks ago. It was awesome to see those producing renewable energy.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

DMD Farms said:


> MY response to the following......Thats my trip.Pretty darned impressive in my book for something 'conservative' talk radio will tell you doesnt work,is undependable,not economically feasible and only runs 30% of the time. Thats ALL lies,here's proof.And WE LOVE EM! Sorry big Fossil Fuels and your liar media stooges!
> 
> Not sure which conservative talk radio you listen to, but the ones I've heard are not against wind mills "THEY ARE AGAINST OUR TAX DOLLARS BEING SPENT ON BIG WASTFULL, STEAL WHAT YOU CAN, KISS UP TO YOU BUDDY GOVERNMENT PROGRAMS..."
> 
> I have to agree, I love my solar and wind power, but don't want government involved...too wastefull and corrupt in my opinion.


If we didnt have gov. intervention MANDATING a certain amount of renewable sources we would not have it at all.We would have giant power companies that own the generation,the field production of fuel sources,and the modes of transportation of said fuels.Nice deal,they can control the whole game from cradle to grave,AND THE PRICES on a whim.NOT a competitive system at all.A GOVERNMENT approved monopoly ALREADY,filled with tax benefits ALREADY for them.... so dont think the government ISNT already involved in the status quo that a change in so scares the conservative talk show propagandists for the moneyed elite.

But theyve had the politicos to protect that monopoly for all these years.FORTUNATELY their convenient monopoly is now being challenged,and its only because the government got involved and FORCED them into other sources.

Rush and Dennis Pregger(sp) are always going on and on how they only work 30% of the time and arent economically feasible.Ive heard others with the same spiel.I want to jump thru the radio and strangle em as it ISNT true at all.All they are are Big Energy mouthpieces.

Ive seen em work,and I buy electricity made from alternate sources,and have the plants all around me.They not only work they are hugely reliable,with our solar plants the most reliable generation in the SCE mix.

My electric rates are tiered at 10,12,and 14 cents Kw/Hr.Hardly unaffordable.When you add in AMERICAN jobs,AMERICAN production,CLEAN AIR POWER PRODUCTION,No TOXIC Fuels,ie,nuke,and AMERICAN security its a no brainer to me.

Must be a reason they are expanding by leaps and bounds worldwide.
I know..... its because....'It'll NEVER Work!"

BooBoo


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Jennifer L. said:


> Here's a bit about the Wolfe Island project: http://www.powerauthority.on.ca/Page.asp?PageID=924&ContentID=5109


Super!

BooBoo<-----"It'll NEVER Work!"


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

wendle said:


> There are a few wind farms cropping up in Illinois lately. I drove through one of them a few weeks ago. It was awesome to see those producing renewable energy.


Bookmarked your site Wendle,will dig in when I get some time soon!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

mosepijo said:


> Worldâs Largest Wind Farm Planned In Oregon
> reports that Oregon has just been given the go-ahead by The Oregon Energy Facility Siting Council to build a 909 MW wind farm in the north-central part of the state. Thatâs enough energy to power 200,000 homes.
> 
> The Shepherdâs Flat Wind Farm will contain 303 wind turbines and will double the stateâs wind-generating capacity. It will boost the local economy by creating 250 to 300 new jobs, and lease payments to landowners will supplement farm incomes.


Sure hope the down economy doesnt slam these new projects.

Anybody know how much the economy has affected this years and next years projected installations?


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

mightybooboo said:


> Bookmarked your site Wendle,will dig in when I get some time soon!


Feel free to post experiences, brag about your stuff, or questions!!. 
I would like to take the credit for the forum, but it was actually put together by a good friend and mentor who has been living off the grid for a few years now. I would not be near as far on my projects if it weren't for his help. 
It's is of course always good to bounce ideas off fellow alt energy people.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Calif. Power Czar was talking and said there is only a 1% chance of a power shortage this summer.

"Why is that?" He was asked....

"Because this Summer we bring online 2 new windfarms and a Solar Plant!"

Gotta love it!

BooBoo <----- "It'll NEVER Work!"


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

Now I'm lost....wht are you mad at me???
I'm new so I can't quote what was said before, so I copied and pasted...did that confuse you: mightybooboo ?

Like I said most 'conservative' talk show hosts are against our government spending our money on wastfull government programs...they screw up everything they touch........they as myself would love to see open markets were all kinds of alternatives in all kinds of fields can be explored without governments interventions......we used to know that as CAPITALISM....THE AMERICAN DREAM....

lower taxes and less government control and we could see many great changes...maybe we can run our cars on algae fuels, but first we need the government to quit funding all the research grants so there is not more money in research than selling the product.

Government mandates are of no help...just get out of the way...inovation comes from people chasing the American Dream....with mandates they can just ride on uncle sams back with grants, but if they find the answer then they have to get off uncle sam's back....by then they don;t want to walk on their own!!!!


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

By the way I drive past some wind farms in Wy...weekly and love to see them out there, I'm not against wind, solar, hydro or any of the many other alternatives I've seen over the years....I just want the Feds out of everyones business.

My solution is that I have built myown powerplant so I don't need to worry about raising prices, blackout, brownouts ect.

I feel the same about homesteading...why should the government tell me I can nolonger buy and grow heirlom seed, sell homegrown tomatoes to my friend ect????

Hard times are now racing our way...God bless us all!!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

DMD Farms said:


> Now I'm lost....wht are you mad at me???
> I'm new so I can't quote what was said before, so I copied and pasted...did that confuse you: mightybooboo ?
> 
> Like I said most 'conservative' talk show hosts are against our government spending our money on wastfull government programs...they screw up everything they touch........they as myself would love to see open markets were all kinds of alternatives in all kinds of fields can be explored without governments interventions......we used to know that as CAPITALISM....THE AMERICAN DREAM....
> ...


I think we disagree on the politics behind power in this country,but thats ok.Certainly not mad at you.

Public taxing and spending policies DO determine what and how power is produced,to ignore that is folly IMO.Fossil fuels come with many expenses attached,including military and health costs for starters.So they ARE on the public teat already.

Based on the mandate for renewable energy which is producing power,without same it wouldnt happen for a myriad of reasons,including conflict of interests within the sector that dont favor renewable energy.

And I will stick to what I said,Rush and Pregger for starters CONSISTENTLY lie about renewable energy,power produced,and cost.Who do THEY represent? What is their agenda?

Like Pregger and his oft repeated carp wind only produces 30% of time,NOT TRUE.Anybody who would build a windfarm in an area of 30% winds would be an idiot,and these windfarmers are NOT idiots.
*
Ive heard em say it,am I lying to you for some stupid reason,no,I am not.*

YMMV.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

mightybooboo said:


> Sure hope the down economy doesnt slam these new projects.
> 
> Anybody know how much the economy has affected this years and next years projected installations?



Proposed projects in these parts, and the Northeast in general get slammed down by the various so called environmental groups if you can figure that one out.
Audubon Society is concerned about the birds, Appalachian Trail Conservancy is concerned about hikers having to look at them from a distance, yes, some of the best wind sites are mountain tops, Other groups like the Sierra club and Friends of the Land etc..join in to support the opposition.
So far, the largest wind farm being constructed, in western maine near the Quebec border is pretty well hidden from view and people.
Another proposed site was shot down by the state due to lawyer led opposition groups, I worked on a MET tower crew one summer on that one.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

There's a guy in New Zealand that's suing the electric company for the death of about 400 sheep he says died as a result of the sound (that people can't hear, but their brain does - don't as me how) from the wind turbines.

Thre's a new syndrome out regarding the wind turbines & people. I'll look it up.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Wolf mom there was/is a thread about this "new" "syndrome"
not sure where it is.....
but the BS and hog wash was/is..........(I will delete my thoughts about it)
according to this "syndrome" because of my proximity to my turbines I must be a total basket case.


boy does that open the door for some snide BS.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Maine wind farm equipment caravans across the state, from sea to mountains.
Picture of one truck w/145' blade on front page of paper 
"Kibby" is Maine's second wind farm.
Just happened to be driving down the road when one of these trucks passed from the opposite direction, WOW!


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Gotta love those guys hauling that stuff.

You wanna be the front driver or the rear driver....???

Is your pencil sharp enough to figure the delivery charges...???


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

I heard the name Vestas mentioned in one article, Danish company.
Shame we have to ship wind turbine components in from overseas countries.
Not sure where these blades are coming in from but the other farm that is up and running here got blades from S. America.
Shipping costs to final destination must be huge on some of these projects..


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

woodsy said:


> I heard the name Vestas mentioned in one article, Danish company.
> Shame we have to ship wind turbine components in from overseas countries.
> Not sure where these blades are coming in from but the other farm that is up and running here got blades from S. America.
> Shipping costs to final destination must be huge on some of these projects..


Siemens of Germany is now manufacturing wind generation equipment in the U.S. Still using parts from overseas as part of a total unit. Expanding from Iowa into Kansas in the coming months. 

Some blades already being made in Kansas by another company.


----------

